# Who's Cuckoo for Cuckoo Clocks?



## Ian Kremke (Mar 9, 2006)

Let's see your Cuckoo Clocks.:-!

Here is mine.


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

Get Down lan. I am cuckoo enough to show you my clocks, but we just came home from church tonite and I'll post some of my cuckoo tomorrow or thrusday. Appricate you input and response. I call myself Cuckoo Ed, mabye we can call you Cuckoo lan!! Makin a joke and hope I do not offend, but I really want to make this section work for Ernie and me considering I ask him to put this forum section up. Hope all is well down under and enjoy the response my friend.
Regards, 
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

This hangs in our Dining Room:


----------



## Ian Kremke (Mar 9, 2006)

Cuckoo Ed said:


> Get Down lan. I am cuckoo enough to show you my clocks, but we just came home from church tonite and I'll post some of my cuckoo tomorrow or thrusday. Appricate you input and response. I call myself Cuckoo Ed, mabye we can call you Cuckoo lan!! Makin a joke and hope I do not offend, but I really want to make this section work for Ernie and me considering I ask him to put this forum section up. Hope all is well down under and enjoy the response my friend.
> Regards,
> Cuckoo Ed


G'day Cuckoo Ed,

Look forward to seeing your clocks. I guess we are all a little cuckoo in our own special way. :-d


----------



## Ian Kremke (Mar 9, 2006)

Janne said:


> This hangs in our Dining Room:


Nice one Janne.:-!

Whilst I was in Germany last year, I saw a few cuckoo clocks for sale at the Christmas market in Pforzheim. After a few Glühweines (German hot spiced wine), I was almost tempted to buy a another.:-d


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm double certified Cuckoo, Cuckoo lan. I am very active with the church so alot of my time goes to that but I will get you a few pics of my clocks and check out the sales corner on the forum. I love mechanical clocks. Got away from them for a while, but when my dad died last year and I walked back into his house after years of not being there, well I just fell in love with the tic toc all over again. Great you accept me and I really want to make this forum section work considering Ernie started it for me when I requested it. Got to go for a little, I will get u a few pics by the weekend mate.
David
aka Cuckoo Ed


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

I have no idea how I became the moderator for this forum ;-). Ernie asked if we had any interests in clocks and I told him I was fascinated with cuckoo clocks and was actively searching for one to purchase for my new house. And then all of the sudden my name shows up on the bottom here. But I do. I LOVE EM!


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

I sell cuckoo clocks Broker if you are interested. Here is the link on the forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=325241

Regards,
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool guys! I remember my grandmother had a cuckoo clock when I was about 4-5 years old. I vaguely remember that often times it wasn't working. Sometimes it did though, and I would always sit and wait for the top of the hour so I could see & hear it cuckoo. 

You seldom see these any more. Some day I'd like to get one. Such fond memories of my grandmother's place.

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. Timewaster. when u decide if u want a cuckoo clock please remember my site for I sell them direct. www.edscukoouhren.com or look on the forum sales corner then under Clocks.
Regards, 
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## PBL (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is one I rebuilt about 4 years ago. It is over 50 years old.









Bruce


----------

